#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Prepare Your Business to Run Successful LinkedIn Ads in 2020

## Bhavya

HubSpot Academy’s social media professor, Crystal King, shares some of her practical tips on how to prepare your business to run LinkedIn ads in 2020 which will help to create poignant inbound marketing campaigns for your business. In the following video, she gave some great tips to optimize your LinkedIn page, how to use your LinkedIn Campaign Manager, how to use LinkedIn’s audience targeting, and etc.

Learn more from the below video.

----------

